# Benchtop sander question



## alamocdc (Jan 31, 2006)

Several years ago, I bought an HF benchtop sanding station. It worked okay for "rough" work, but I've always been leary of using it for more precision stuff. I'm looking for recommendations of what to replace it with. TIA!


----------



## Dario (Jan 31, 2006)

I am interested on learning what others will recommend as well. []


----------



## wayneis (Jan 31, 2006)

I have been looking at a couple of the 12" inch models, they have a better table support system.  On most bench top sanders the table is held on with a rod and onlt one side support.  On some of the 12" inch models the table has a support of each side which in my opinion gives a much more sturdy table.  HF makes one that I have been looking at as does Grizzly.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 1, 2006)

So no one else has any input on this?


----------



## TomServo (Feb 3, 2006)

Sanders are for guitar makers ;p no ideas here..


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a small cheap one that I have used for a while.  For real fine detail work I dont use it cause I need it to be accurate so I usually finish by hand.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a random orbit and ostilating spinder sander for all my work. You get less of a scratch pattern. I never have seen a need for anything else. If you are talking about the belt/disc combo's to me they limit you to the size of piece that you can sand. With a palm sander you can sand anything. 

I would like a drum sander though[][]

Ryan


----------



## woodwish (Feb 3, 2006)

I have an el-cheapo horizontal belt sander from Rigid (Home Depot's home brand) on occasion to do some odd stuff.  Glad it was cheap since I rarely use it.  I use my trusty Dewalt hand ROS's for most of my sanding.  I have several in different grits just to save time from changing discs.


----------



## Fangar (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a Ryobi with a 6" disk and 4" width belt combo.  A very nice unit for the money.  The belt sander portion can be rotated into the upright position when needed.  I use it quite a bit for a lot of the chilrens furniture I make.

http://www.ryobitools.com/index.php/catalog/tool/bd4600/

Fangar


----------



## Mudder (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been called a tool snob by one of our members but I'll tell you there is nothing like having the right tool for the job. I currently have a Ryobi 4"belt/6"disc sander, a delta 1x42" belt/8" disc sander, a Proformax 10/20 drum sander, a delta 12" disc sander, and a Ridgid oscillating spindle/belt sander and if I had to go back to just one I think I wound choose the Ridgid.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I was thinking of either a disk sander, or disk/belt sander combo like I have now for squaring barrels like so many folks have talked about. I'd do it with the one I have now, but I just don't trust the squareness of it.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_<br />.....I'd do it with the one I have now, but I just don't trust the squareness of it.



Billy: Are you concerned about sanding pen blanks or other stuff??  There is a set of plans for a pen squaring jig on the Yahoo Pen Group forum that has a built-in adjustable feature to be sure the blanks are sanded perpendicular.  IIRC, the article was written by Wayne??


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2006)

All sorts of things, Randy. I'm not a member of this group and have never been able to pull anything up there. Further, I have no desire to join just to see the fews things I've been pointed to over there. Nothing against the group, I jsut don't have time to keep up with multiple forums.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_<br />.....I jsut don't have time to keep up with multiple forums.



I completely understand the problems of time constraints!!  However, ......even if you don't keep up with the posting, you ought to join....takes about 30 seconds..... just to be able to check out their files section.  Lots of good write-ups, tips plans etc that would be, I'm sure, of interest to you.  Actually, I don't think you even have to be a member to view the files.  See if this link will let you access the technical stuff.
http://tinyurl.com/75htd


----------



## woodwish (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting that Mudder has 5 sanders and I have one.  He says if he only had one it turns out to be the one I have (Rigid spindle/oscillating belt).  I'll admit that it does everything I usually need a sander to do.  I don't use it for squaring pen blanks, but it does have a miter gauge track that would work to do that.  After reading Mudder respected opinion and thinking about it, I guess it is a pretty good sander.

I have also seen plywood disks on face plates, with standard size sanding disks glued on, used as disk sanders if you build a little table to sit over the ways of the lathe.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2006)

Billy,

The supposed surprise is out...someone slipped.  My father-in-law called me an hour ago telling me that the sander arrived!  Ofcourse I was puzzled and Jo cracked.  LOL  She was actually blushing []...what can I say, am I lucky or what?  []

Thanks for the help buddy!!! (you sly dog!) [][]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2006)

Dang, Dario, that was fast. [8D] Okay, I'll fess up. Just so the rest know, Dario's wife emailed me and asked me if I could find out what kind of sander he liked. So being the resourceful guy I am, I posted the original question... hoping he would respond with what he thought was the best. It didn't exactly get the result I was looking for, so I emailed him shortly after his reply and asked him if he'd done any research on benchtop sanders so I could get the information desired. End result, he got a new sander from his wife. Lucky dog! []

I want to thank everyone that unwittingly played along! What I posted about my sander is true and I will probably retain the imformation gleaned from this post for a later date. When I can get as lucky as Dario, that is. []


----------



## woodwish (Feb 4, 2006)

Dario, now the suspense has us- what kind did you get[?]


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2006)

It is much better than what I would have bought myself for my purposes.  It is Grizzly G0547 Combo Sander 4" x 36" belt - 6" disc 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012YK7Q/103-2811151-6868627?v=glance&n=228013

What impressed me with Grizzly is that the sander was ordered on Feb 1st and it was delivered on the 3rd!!!  That is fast.

We went to Woodcraft today to pick up a few stuff and LOML did a beeline to the bandsaws...I actually had to remind her that we have other things to do since she seems to be enjoying it there more than I!!! [:0] Well after more than 2 hours she was looking at hollowing tools by then.  She also expressed interest in doing turnings...what have I done!!! [][}]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, you're in trouble now, buddy! You're gonna have to get 2 new lathes now. One to keep at her folks house and one for Jo there in your shop. You can't both turn on your 1236. [}][]


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2006)

Not that we will buy it now (because we definitely cannot afford it yet) but she was actually checking the Oneway 1640 and Jet 1642!!! [:0][:0][:0]

Also started talking about setting up a turning budget account LOL [^]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 4, 2006)

That sounds pretty serious. You're in worse trouble than I thought! I should be so lucky!


----------

